# Wrightsville Beach 11/17



## stevec8787 (Nov 14, 2014)

Well it’s been awhile since I posted and the majority of mine are normally from the surf but I found a block of time to take the kayak out the 17th in search of some drum...caught one nice drum at my normal spot and had two more spit the hook after a quick fight...made my way back to where I launched and hit a spot that always looks good but doesn’t produce...this time it did as I caught a personal best 28 inch 6.6 pound trout! While bites were not plentiful the ones I did get were eventful


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work !! That's some good eats right there !!


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice day for sure. Thanks for sharing


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

nice catch.


----------



## Beachlover (Mar 21, 2019)

Great catches!!!


----------



## oldman1952 (Jul 31, 2017)

Where exactly were you fishing? The Lollipop perhaps? I have seen a few kayaks in the area.


----------

